# Those who use Fast-Trac or Flying Saucers



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I am curious as to others' opinions on the various flying saucer type wheel sizes, for adult mice. The Fast-Trac sold by bio-serv is 6", no other sizes available. What would you say is the longest length (body, not tail) mouse that can safely run on the 6"? Is a medium Flying Saucer about this size, or larger? The only review I could could find was one on livejournal, but the person giving the review didn't get specific about the "largest mice" of their's that was able to run on it. I know Mrs. Beach recommends them on her site.

Would anyone say the Fast-Trac is just as good in terms of being useful on a daily basis (and safe), as the Flying Saucer? Has anyone used the metal Flying Saucer? They look more sturdy and durable. ( Perhaps less likely to be pushed into a cage side and banged around all night long... Maybe this is not as much of an issue with plastic bins.) Do mice flip these over often?

On an odd note, does anyone know if the red would be seen as a dark hiding place (the igloo part) vs the amber or blue? I was under the impression mice saw red as a gray, and transparent was transparent, no matter the color, however a lab product of a red transparent house claims otherwise. I would prefer blue to red or amber, but if red makes them feel safer/happier then they will all be red.

My google searching was a bit disturbing as the name of the fun exercise toy, is the exact same name, and spelling, of a very not fun mouse related item. :?

If this has been discussed already, my apologies, apparently my searching skill is still bad, and I would really appreciate a link to the thread/s.

Thank you!
Zanne


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I use the flying saucers with all my mice they love them ... i have taken them off the stands tho as they just kept knocking them off ... they fly around on them 2 or 3 mice at a time on the saucer .... they really enjoy it ...


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I <3 saucer wheels! I love the fast-tracs b/c of the igloo underneath....but the medium flying saucers are a little bigger so they can be better for exceptionally large mice


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you Stina, you were one of those who I hoped had used the Fast-Tracs. If I recall you have some of the paler shades of the recent imports, so usually larger than the average US mouse. I also loved the igloo on the bottom idea, but wasn't sure if that would make it too lightweight and unstable. Thank you for the size info about the flying saucers.

Andypandy, do you use the small, or medium, to allow up to three to run at the same time? Also, how do you prop them up, if not on their stands? That sounds interesting. Forgive me, I don't seem to know offhand the average size of your mice either...

Thanks,
Zanne


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I use the medium flying saucer from pets at home ..... they just sit on the surface of the cage and the mice spin in them  think there may be a pic of it in one of my older posts

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12113

if you scroll down there is a pic of one of my tris beside the purple saucer


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you Andy. They look so sweet, and after a 6 hr. trip home, so active! I would have though they'd want to hide out in the dark. I think any mice I acquire will be subjected to more than a 6 hour trip home, poor things.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I did not get any of the large, pale varieties from the UK shipment, I got abys and red/agouti....however I have had some very large mice


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I use the fast-trac igloo combos for my mice, but I hot-glue the base of the igloo to an over-turned tupperware dish. This holds the wheel in place so it doesn't get pushed against the glass or overturned. Being raised a bit on the tupperware dish keeps the wheel from getting caught up on deep bedding as well. Also, I cut a door in the tupperware dish so that larger mice can use that as a house if they don't fit comfortably in the igloo.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oops, sorry about that Stina. Not sure why I thought the abys were pale? I do admit abys were not the ones I was paying close attention to. 

madmouse- That sounds brilliant. Solves the potential connector issue I've read about as well. (Only in passing have I seen it mentioned the connectors can come off, and get lost. Not sure if they meant fast-trac, the flying saucer, or both.) What bothered me was the mice could then chew on the connector, and it probably wasn't developed to be safe for that.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

The abys sent were blue and black.....very mixed color genetics...even if they were pale they would still be small, as they are bred for coat more than anything else.

It is the flying saucer that you can lose the "connector"...the fast-tracs have just the pin and it fits snug to the igloo so it doesn't come out


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Not to argue with Stina, but the pins in the fast-tracs CAN come loose (some fit more snugly than others). Before I glued the igloo base to the tupperware, the wheels would occasionally get tipped over and I did lose a pin or two in the bedding. But the pins can be very easily hot-glued into the igloo, thus solving the problem.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

**shrug** None of mine have ever been loose


----------

